# Oregon State Police have new tool to ticket tailgaters



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Oregon State Police have new tool to ticket tailgaters
*In Oregon and several other states, law enforcement officers are using a new high-tech gadget to ticket tailgaters.
According to _The Associated Press_, it's a laser device that's normally used for determining speeds. But, with a $600 upgrade, the lasers can pinpoint the distance between cars.
Officials with the Oregon State Police told _The AP_ they like it because, in the past, it was hard to prove tailgating in court based solely on the observation of the officer.
Now, police can bring evidence into the courtroom.
The devices have been used for years in Australia and parts of Europe, but only recently showed up in the U.S.


----------

